

Get more out of calling in Gmail - jackowayed
http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/get-more-out-of-calling-in-gmail.html

======
jackowayed
The switching from Gmail to your phone thing looks really awesome. The only
thing I don't understand is why they use they keypad for that (and for
recording) instead of buttons.

For one, it's way easier to remember "click the button that says 'Transfer to
Another Phone'" than to remember "click *". Also, I have no idea what would
happen if one were to try to call an automated system that uses the keypad for
navigation. "Press 4 to <do what you want>." "Ok, I guess I'm recording the
call then. Until the next time I need to hit 4."

